# [Nautilus] Plus d'aperçu sur fichiers vidéos !

## HazeC5

Hugh !

Je rencontre un léger soucis depuis le dernière mise à jour de nautilus, soit la version gnome-base/nautilus-2.24.2-r2 installée le 21 Mars.

En effet auparavant dans le dossier vidéos, les fichiers .avi .mpg etc... affichaient 1 image, ou 1 aperçu de la vidéo. Or depuis cette dernière mise à jour ces mêmes fichiers apparaissent avec 1 icône classique et identique pour tout les fichiers.

Ça m'était déjà arrivé il y a un bon moment de cela (sur ma 1ere installation, et avec une version bien antérieure à celle-ci), puis c'était réapparu comme par enchantement.

Mais là j'ai beau chercher dans les outils disponibles, rien n'y fait   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Bon c'est pas 1 énorme problème en soit, mais ça me dérange et quand quelque chose me dérange j'aime faire en sorte que ça ne se produise plus.   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Sauriez vous me dire comment récupérer ces aperçus ? 

Merci. Bon week-end de pâques @ tous .

----------

## razer

Bonjour,

Par défaut, nautilus utilise un composant de totem pour créer les vignettes. Ce programme est spécifié dans gconf, et par extension. Dans gconf-editor, le chemin de ces clés est : desktop/gnome/thumbnailers

Pour chaque extension video@*, il doit y a avoir une clé "command" de type entier, et une clé "enable" de type booléenne. Il arrive régulièrement lors d'une MAJ de nautilus que cette dernière disparaisse, donc qu'il faille la recréer. Tu auras probablement deviné qu'il faut lui donner la valeur "true" pour que çà fonctionne.

Si malgré la présence de ces clés et leur paramétrage correcte, les vignettes ne se créent pas, c'est que totem pose un problème. Cela peut se vérifier en lançant la commande "totem-video-thumbnailer video vignette.png" manuellement dans un shell.

Enfin, je ne peux éviter de te conseiller d'utiliser à la place le programme "ffmpeg-thumbnailer", présent dans portage, nettement plus réactif et fonctionnel que celui de totem. Pour l'utiliser, il suffit après l'avoir installé de remplacer "totem-video-thumbnailer" par "ffmpeg-thumbnailer" dans les clés détaillées en amont.

En espérant t'avoir permis de régler le problème...

----------

## HazeC5

Hugh !

Merci Razer pour ta réponse.

Alors tout d'abord je n'ai pas totem d'installé sur ma machine (je n'aime pas ce soft).

Ensuite dans gconf-editor, au chemin que tu m'as indiqué, et pour chaque type de vidéos, toutes les cases "enable"  sont activées. 

Par contre pour la variable "command" là j'ai ceci:

```
/usr/bin/totem-video-thumbnailer -s %s %u %o
```

Ce qui explique sans doute pourquoi les aperçus ne sont plus générés.Pourtant totem n'a été installé sur cette machine que très très peu de temps, et les aperçus se générés bien après ,malgré qu'il ne soit plus présent..

Je viens d'emerger "ffmpegthumbnailer" , et donc si j'ai bien saisi je dois remplacer les entrées "/usr/bin/totem-video-thumbnailer -s %s %u %o" uniquement par "ffmpeg-thumbnailer" ! C'est bien ça ?

@ très vite, et encore merci !  :Wink: 

----------

## swilmet

Pour ma part j'ai le même problème mais seulement pour les vidéos *.flv.

J'ai donc installé ffmpegthumbnailer, j'ai changé la commande dans gconf par celle-ci (pour video@flv, video@x-flv et application@x-flash-video) :

```
/usr/bin/ffmpegthumbnailer -s %s -i %u -o %o
```

(avec ffmpegthumbnailer il faut rajouter -i et -o)

Mais je ne vois toujours pas les aperçus. Pourtant le programme arrive à me sortir des thumbnails de fichiers *.flv quand je lance la commande dans la console, là où totem-video-thumbnailer me dit qu'un « greffon Démultiplexeur Flash est requis pour lire ce flux ».

----------

## razer

J'ai regardé un peu plus précisément comment çà fonctionne chez moi.

En fait (j'avais oublié), j'ai crée un script afin de faire fonctionner ffmpeg-thumbnailer avec gnome.

Il a 2 fonctions :

Mettre en forme les arguments 

Ne pas générer d'aperçus pour les videos situées sur un répertoire nfs

J'ai nommé ce script mplayer-thumb et j'ai rentré dans les clés gconf relatives : "/home/razer/scripts/mplayer-thumb %u %o"

Comme cela çà fonctionne (en tout cas pour moi)

Le script :

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;

my $size = 128;

my $in = $ARGV[0];

my $out = $ARGV[1];

my $mtab = `cat /etc/mtab |grep nfs`;

my @nfs = split ('\n', $mtab);

my $i;

my $infolder;

for ($i=0; $i<@nfs; $i++) {

   my @folder = split (' ', $nfs[$i]);

   die("Not a local file : $folder[1] !") if ($in =~ m?$folder[1]?);

   }

if($#ARGV < 1 or $#ARGV > 2) {

        die("Bad arguments: mplayer-thumb in out [size]\n");

}

if($#ARGV == 2) {

        $size = $ARGV[2];

}

$in =~ s/file:\/\///i;

$in =~ s/\%([A-Fa-f0-9]{2})/pack('C', hex($1))/seg;

system("/usr/bin/ffmpegthumbnailer -s $size -i \"$in\" -o \"$out\" >/dev/null 2>&1");
```

/EDIT : j'oubliais de préciser qu'il est nécessaire de supprimer le répertoire ~/.thumbnailers, car si la réalisation de la vignette a échoué un moment donné, nautilus n'essayera plus de la créer

----------

## HazeC5

Hugh !

@swilmet Oui ben de mon côté en utilisant la même commande, et en la mettant dans gconf-editor ,rien ne se passe .

Pour ce qui est de la faire en console je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre ...   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@razer Ah voilà de ton côté tu as fait 1 script ...Moi j'aimerais éviter d'utiliser des scripts alors que nautilus devrait pouvoir faire ça nativement, comme auparavant ! ( Serait-ce la FEATURE qui aurait été supprimée par les devs depuis cette version 2.24.2 ? !!! )

Je n'utiliserais ton script qu'en dernier recours, et encore , ne comprenant pas tout le code qu'il contient, je pense que je m'abstiendrais....Mais merci quand même pour l'idée.

Par contre j'ai renommer mon ~/.thumbnails en ~/.thumbnails_old ,mais nautilus n'en a pas généré de nouveau...

C'est quand même étrange qu'il ne crée plus les aperçus...Avant dès qu'un fichier vidéo était placé   sur le disque ,et que j'ouvrais nautilus, quelques secondes après 1 aperçu s'affichait directement...Vraiment étrange   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Bonne soirée.   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Moi j'aimerais éviter d'utiliser des scripts alors que nautilus devrait pouvoir faire ça nativement, comme auparavant ! ( Serait-ce la FEATURE qui aurait été supprimée par les devs depuis cette version 2.24.2 ? !!! )
> 
> 

 

Je ne pense pas que cela soit le cas. Ce que tu veux faire équivaut à utiliser totem (du moins un composant de...), sans qu'il soit installé.

Pour mieux expliquer, je pense que lorsque tu as supprimé totem, il a gardé la partie concernant la création de thumbnail. J'imagine que les mainteneurs de l'ebuild considéraient alors qu'il s'agissait d'une fonction propre à nautilus, même si c'est bien totem qui la proposait.

La mise à jour de nautilus a dû supprimer le fameux binaire "totem-video-thumbnailer".

Je pense que la solution est simple : emerge totem, puis supprime le de nouveau. Cela devrait fonctionner comme avant.

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'utiliserais ton script qu'en dernier recours, et encore , ne comprenant pas tout le code qu'il contient, je pense que je m'abstiendrais....Mais merci quand même pour l'idée.
> 
> 

 

Il n'y a pas de big deal dans ce script. Simplement, ffmpegthumbnailer attend des arguments sous forme d'un simple chemin de fichier, alors que nautilus envoie des URI (file://..., ftp://...). Il y a aussi des histoires avec les caractères accentués

----------

## swilmet

Merci razer, ton script fonctionne très bien chez moi  :Smile:  Le problème c'était donc cette histoire d'URI avec file:// devant.

Sinon pour utiliser ffmpegthumbnailer en console, il faut utiliser les options -i et -o comme ça par exemple :

```
$ ffmpegthumbnailer -i video.flv -o thumbnail.png
```

----------

## razer

 *swilmet wrote:*   

> Merci razer, ton script fonctionne très bien chez moi  Le problème c'était donc cette histoire d'URI avec file:// devant.
> 
> 

 

Content de rendre service...

Je me demandais d'ailleurs si remplacer "%u" par "%f" directement dans gconf ne fonctionnerait pas, %f étant un argument de type chemin là ou %u est une URI

A confirmer... Quoiqu'il en soit je continuerais à utiliser mon script pour ne pas "plomber" mon réseau à créer des vignettes sur un répertoire nfs.

/EDIT : il semblerait qu'il faille utiliser %i et non %f, c'est en tout les cas comme cela que fonctionne gsf-office-thumbnailer

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Désolé je n'avais pas vu les réponses, je n'ai pas eu les notifications par mail cette fois ci...

Oui demain je retente d'installer totem afin de voir si ça résout la chose !

@swilmet  J'ai essaye ta commande 

```
ffmpegthumbnailer -i video.flv -o thumbnail.png
```

 sur 1 fichier .flv ,mais avec cette commande c'est l'icône qui a changé ,pour afficher un aperçu du fichier .flv ...Et non l'inverse  (sic !) .Et le fichier .flv est remplacé par l'aperçu et n'existe plus comme étant un fichier vidéo, qui ne fait plus que quelques kilos-octects...

[ÉDIT] D'ailleurs , je viens d'y repenser ,mais auparavant dans ~/.thumbnails , je voyais les icônes réelles. Or, et ce depuis je ne sais quand (je ne vais que très rarement dans ce dossier) , je n'y vois plus qu'un type d'icônes. Comme si la configuration était faite pour que telle icône corresponde à tel type mime. Et c'est pareil pour les vidéos. Par contre pour les icônes/images/photos, de mon dossier images, là je vois parfaitement l'aperçu et ce quel que soit l'extension ou le type mime du fichier...C'est à n'y plus rien comprendre !!! [/ÉDIT]

Finalement j'ai lancé la compile de totem.Mais pas de chance  media-video/totem-2.24.4 plante avec cette  erreur ... !

J'espère que la version précédente va compiler.

J'vais finir par croire que l'on m'a jeté un sort, vu les soucis matériels et autres que je rencontre en ce moment sur cette machine... ( J'attends d'ailleurs avec impatience 1 nouvelle alimentation et 1 disque dur SATA )

Bonne soirée.

----------

## HazeC5

Hugh!

Bien, pour l'erreur de la compile de totem, il me fallait recompiler "dev-libs/libxml2" , ainsi totem a bien finalement  compiler ^^ .

Et c'est donc bien grâce à lui que les aperçus se créent.

Mais pour moi le mystère  demeure, pourquoi ,alors qu'il n'était pas installé depuis très longtemps, les aperçus se créaient  et du jour au lendemain plus rien...

Merci à vous 2 pour votre aide  :Wink: 

Bon Lundi de Pâques. !

----------

## swilmet

J'ai essayé de remplacer le %u par %i et ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

```
/usr/bin/ffmpegthumbnailer -s %s -i %i -o %o
```

----------

## HazeC5

Salutations   :Exclamation: 

Plutôt que d'ouvrir un autre topic, autant utiliser celui-ci puisque le soucis est identique, à la différence qu'en 2009 je tournais sur une Gentoo 32 bit, avec 1 pentium prescott, et que maintenant je tourne toujours sur une Gentoo mais en 64 bits  et sur 1 Quad-core. 

Bien que j'ai acquis ce quad-core en fin 2010 j'avais d'abord installé la gentoo en 32 bit, redoutant d'avoir droit à de nombreux problèmes et pensant que le 64 bit n'était pas encore au point [c'est en lisant à droite à gauche les commentaires de nombreux utilisateurs insatisfaits qui y sont pour beaucoup], puis finalement en septembre 2011 je me suis lancé à installer le système en 64 bit , et finalement je regrette de ne l'avoir fait plus tôt...

Bon, à mon grand regret voilà que ce problèmes d'aperçu est réapparu mystérieusement et surtout soudainement....

Donc les aperçus des images et des vidéos ont se sont toujours affichés sans que je n'ai eu quoi que ce soit de particuliers à faire. Or voilà que subitement en ouvrant un nouvel onglet dans nautilus, plus aucun aperçus ne s'affichent, à la place c'est l'emblème par défaut de l'extension qui s'affiche, et je déteste cela, je préfère de loin les vignettes/aperçus. Limite je me sens perdu lorsque je navigue dans nautilus.

Je ne m'explique pas pourquoi ce soucis est réapparu car je n'avais ni mis à jour ni changer quelconque USE au moment où cela s'est produit, ni même avant. En effet ces derniers temps je manquais de temps pour m'occuper de ma Gentoo comme je le faisais très régulièrement jusqu'à il y a 6-7 mois. 

Maintenant j'ai de nouveau du temps pour m'en occuper et voilà que je rencontre quelques soucis   :Exclamation:  Certes ce n'est rien de dramatique, mais c'est tout de même déstabilisant.

Voilà je pense avoir tout dit...Ah je précise aussi que j'ai recompilé tout les paquets relatifs  ffmpeg et totem, sans que cela résolve quoi que ce soit.

[ÉDIT]Petite précision, je suis avec la version nautilus-2.32.2.1, tournant sur e17 je n'utilise que très peu d'autres applications, mise à part nautilus et des outils qu'E17 n'offre pas encore (efm , le file manager d'e17 ne me plait pas encore, peut-être un jour, mais pas pour le moment...Cela dit ça ne l'a jamais empêché de créer les aperçus[/ÉDIT]

Par avance merci, et bonne soirée   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Je viens de percuter sur une chose... 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

 dont voici la sortie mentionne ffmpeg.

Ce soucis de thumbnailers ne pourrait-il pas provenir du fait de cette sortie ?

Je précise que je ne lancerai ce  @preserved-rebuild que lorsque je pourrai mettre à jour E17. 

En effet soit si je lance la commande telle qu'elle est actuellement et donc ne compilera que les paquets relatifs à e17 mentionnés dans le paste, ça cassera tout mon e17. Avec e17 on ne peut compiler qu'une ou 2 libs et surtout celles du paste , notamment en 9999, sans tout casser e17. Chose que j'aimerai éviter, même si j'utilise abondamment quickpk et emerge -K.

Et j'ai déjà tenter d'installer e17 version stable ,mais j'ai rencontré un soucis à la compilation, et n'avais pas eu le temps de m'y attarder pour la résoudre. 

Je retenterai lorsque j'aurai déjà résolu mon soucis avec udev-197 [dont j'ai ouverts 1 sujet à ce propos! ]

Toujours est-il que si ce soucis d'aperçu viendrai effectivement de ffmpeg et de sa recompilation, et que vous pouviez me le confirmer, au moins j'aurai la réponse à ma question et saurai dors et déjà que cela s'arrangera quand je lancerai 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

 ,pour mon plus grand bonheur.

Si vous pensez que cela n'a rien à voir avec ce que j'ai dis + haut, auriez vous d'autres pistes à explorer ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Ne tarde pas à lancer revdep-rebuild ou emerge @preserved-rebuild, ainsi tu auras un système remis d'aplomb.

Ton système n'est heureusement pas tout à fait déstabilisé, grâce à cette version récente de portage, mais pourquoi tarder à être gêné par ces dépendances à ffmpeg qui sont cassées ?  :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Comme je l'ai mentionné dans mon  post précèdent XavierMiller il me faut d'abord mettre e17 à jour, or actuellement je manque de temps pour m'occuper pleinement de ceci. Car avec la version stable du paquet x11-wm/enlightenment, toute la syntaxe de USES a été modifiée. J'ai déjà commencé mais ce n'est pas tout à fait complété !

Lancer @preserved-rebuild en l'état et recompiler uniquement les 3 libs ecore, evas et eet présentes dans ce @preserved-rebuild, sans recompiler le reste de l'overlay enlightenment casserai immanquablement e17. Qui d'ailleurs est en pleine maintenance lui aussi pour cause de migration de SVN à git .

Mais je vais m'y atteler, j'espère dans la soirée ou dans la journée de demain. Je n'aime pas, moi aussi, avoir un système pas complètement sain.

Quand à revdep-rebuild, il n'a rien à redire.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

oki, je comprends ta situation  :Wink: 

C'est normal que revdep-rebuild ne fasse rien, car aucune lib n'a été retirée du système.

----------

## guilc

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> Je viens de percuter sur une chose... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Réponse courte : non.

Plus en détails : preserved-rebuild est justement là pour ça : ne rien casser. Quand il y a une incompatibilité d'ABI lors d'une upgrade, portage conserve la vieille version des libs tant que les programmes ne sont pas recompilés pour la nouvelle. Du coup, les programmes (tel ffmpeg dans ce cas) ne sont pas "cassés". Il ils sont toujours linkés sur la vieille version qui est toujours présente, donc fonctionnent toujours !

C'est l'avantage par rapport au revdep-rebuild, qui lui, ne fonctionnait que si les programmes étaient cassés parce que portage avait supprimé les anciennes versions des libs.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut..

Ok merci pour le complément d'informations guilc !

Il ne me reste plus qu'à réfléchir à d'autres pistes alors, mais pour le moment je sèche complètement...

Bonne journée   :Wink:  

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Une piste serait un cassage de fonctionalités dans FFMPEG sans casser les ABIs, ce qui fait que les appelants n'ont plus les résultats prévus.

C'est un reproche qu'on donne envers FFMPEG (lu dans les quelques messages de blogs de dévelopeurs sur un troll "FFMPEG vs LIBAV").

Bref, essaie de rétrograder FFMPEG ou attends que les "clients" de FFMPEG s'adaptent.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Un petit UP svp !

Après mise à jour de ffmpeg hier, je me suis dis que tout allait rentré dans l'ordre ! Malheureusement rien n'a changé   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

J'ai constaté une chose depuis que le problème est survenu mais ça vient seulement de me tilter... C'est le fait que le processus nautilus apparaît toujours à 27% -28% tandi qu'avant le soucis, il ne dépassait que rarement les 2% à -15% .

J'ai bien tenter de le recompiler, supprimer tous les dossiers de config dans ~/.config et ~/.cache , mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai toujours et resterai sur les quelques applis gnome, en version 2 , j'avais testé la 3 pour les outils que j'utilise mais ça ne m'avait pas plus.

Devrai-je tenter de recompiler toutes les libs dont gnome dépend ?

----------

## HazeC5

bon j'ai re-tenter avec nautilus-3.6.3 mais je n'aime décidément pas comment il est organisé, pas de barre d'outil ni d'état, barre d'adresse nul et on peut plus changer le fond, or le blanc en fond je n'aime et ça ne s'intègre point avec mon environnement.

Toutefois avec cette version de nautilus, tous les aperçus de chaque dossier se créent instantanément. Je précise que je n'ai juste upgrader nautilus et aucune lib qui dépendent de lui [options ---nodeps ]. 

Je reviens donc à ma version préférée et la dernière en version 2 (j'ai pensé à conserver les ebuilds des outils en V2 , pour quand ils disparaîtront de portage !) et là les aperçus créés avec la version 3 s'affichent à nouveau correctement, par contre les dossiers n'ayant pas été ouverts avec cette V3 restent en icône de type mime, ce que je déteste le plus et c'est la raison de mon entêtement à trouver une solution...

C'est quand même bizarre ce problème...La V3 a 1 nouvel USE: previewer ,qui n'existe pas sur les V2. 

Ah et depuis la recompile de nautilus sa conso processus est revenue à la normale 3% maxi au repos.

Mais toujours pas ces fichus aperçus qui se créent comme c'étaient le cas auparavant...Le plus incompréhensible étant que le problème survienne subitement sans mise à jour ce jour là, bref venant vraiment mystérieusement...Et c'est la 2è fois que cela m'arrive, avec ce PC ainsi que l'ancien (La solution de l'ancien topic a déjà été refaite mais sans succès sur ce PC  :Sad:  )

----------

## razer

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> bon j'ai re-tenter avec nautilus-3.6.3 mais je n'aime décidément pas comment il est organisé, pas de barre d'outil ni d'état, barre d'adresse nul et on peut plus changer le fond, or le blanc en fond je n'aime et ça ne s'intègre point avec mon environnement.

 

Le fond se change assez facilement en bricolant le theme gtk : il est possible de configurer des couleurs propres à nautilus, avec un truc du genre

```
NautilusWindow .view {

   background-color: yourcolor;

}
```

Pour le reste, question de goût. Perso, ce qui m'embétait le plus était l'abandon de la vue treeview, mais finalement je m'y suis fait. Les fonctions copy to/move to compensent pas mal, et l'ensemble est nettement plus stable que les versions <=3.4

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Toutefois avec cette version de nautilus, tous les aperçus de chaque dossier se créent instantanément. Je précise que je n'ai juste upgrader nautilus et aucune lib qui dépendent de lui [options ---nodeps ]. 

 

Toutes les explications en amont ne s'appliquent plus avec nautilus 3.x

Les données relatives aux programmes de thumbnail sont maintenant dans /usr/share/thumbnailers

Plus de clés dconf/gconf

Par exemple, media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer installe un fichier /usr/share/thumbnailers/ffmpegthumbnailer.thumbnailer:

```
[Thumbnailer Entry]

TryExec=ffmpegthumbnailer

Exec=ffmpegthumbnailer -i %i -o %o -s %s -f

MimeType=video/jpeg;video/mp4;video/mpeg;video/quicktime;video/x-ms-asf;video/x-ms-wm;video/x-ms-wmv;video/x-msvideo;video/x-flv;video/x-matroska;
```

Ce qui explique que ton nautilus 3 crée des aperçus sans rien avoir à configurer, juste en installant media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer...

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Je reviens donc à ma version préférée et la dernière en version 2 (j'ai pensé à conserver les ebuilds des outils en V2 , pour quand ils disparaîtront de portage !) et là les aperçus créés avec la version 3 s'affichent à nouveau correctement, par contre les dossiers n'ayant pas été ouverts avec cette V3 restent en icône de type mime, ce que je déteste le plus et c'est la raison de mon entêtement à trouver une solution...

 

tu devrais plutot essayer gnome-extra/nemo, un fork de nautilus qui garde grosso modo le comportement visuel de la 2.0 mais en gtk 3.0. Je pense qu'il se comporte comme nautilus 3.x pour les thumbnails

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> C'est quand même bizarre ce problème...La V3 a 1 nouvel USE: previewer ,qui n'existe pas sur les V2. 
> 
> Ah et depuis la recompile de nautilus sa conso processus est revenue à la normale 3% maxi au repos.

 

Rien à voir : ce use permet une prévisualisation des fichiers en appuyant sur la barre d'espace

----------

## HazeC5

Salut @ tous.   :Wink: 

Merci razer pour le fork de nautilus, nemo; Je viens de l'installer pour voir, et effectivement c'est la même chose. Et les aperçus fonctionnent directement. Je suis satisfait.

Il me reste juste à trouver comment mettre le fond en noir, dans nemo , j'ai tenté la méthode que razer propose, dans ~/.gtkrc-2.0 mais cela ne fonctionne pas, et dans dconf je ne vois rien en rapport avec le thème. Et le blanc ne s'intègre vraiment pas avec mon environnement [Ah ben je l'avais déjà écris   :Razz:  ].

Cependant vu que les aperçus fonctionnent comme il se doit, je pense que je vais garder nemo.

Merci pour cette solution ainsi que pour les autres informations rapportées.

@+

----------

